# viking sword



## hellize (Jun 29, 2018)

A viking sword I had the pleasure to make some time ago.
Hope you guys like it


----------



## labor of love (Jun 29, 2018)

Awesome.


----------



## hellize (Jun 29, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Awesome.


Thank you!


----------



## valgard (Jun 29, 2018)

love it


----------



## hellize (Jun 29, 2018)

valgard said:


> love it


Glad you like it


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 29, 2018)

That's cool!


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 30, 2018)

Looks great! What was the reason you made it, and how heavy is it? I am curious on the weight since the handle seems to be only for one hand, just wondered on how it felt in the hand.


----------



## hellize (Jun 30, 2018)

milkbaby said:


> That's cool!


thanks


----------



## hellize (Jun 30, 2018)

mc2442 said:


> Looks great! What was the reason you made it, and how heavy is it? I am curious on the weight since the handle seems to be only for one hand, just wondered on how it felt in the hand.


Thanks! 
I made it because I was asked to 
Yes it one handed and is weights around 1.3 kg.


----------

